

Ask HN: What's your (ideal) teamwork stack? - ptype

Hi,
We spend a lot of time here on HN discussing different dev. stacks, but what stack do you use (or would be your ideal one) for managing teamwork (i.e. project management, communication, organisation etc.)? It seems like the number of credible tools in this space has exploded.<p>E.g. Slack&#x2F;Hipchat&#x2F;IRC&#x2F;Skype&#x2F;Basecamp&#x2F;Campfire&#x2F;Trello&#x2F;Asana&#x2F;Evernote&#x2F;DropBox&#x2F;Gdrive&#x2F;github&#x2F;bitbucket
======
sandmansandine
We are using Slack as our central, well, everything. We feed different slack
channels. For example our dev channel gets: Github commits and pull requests,
CircleCi tests, Heroku deployments and changes to out Trello dev board.

For other channels, like support, we push in intercom.io messages, heroku
status updates, and a few other statuses.

We built a custom node module to send Streak updates to a channel as well.

It's awesome seeing what is going on in different parts of the company at any
one time just by visiting a channel in slack.

------
thecrumb
Gitlab. We have GitLab and the atlassian stack - confluence / jira but I
honestly prefer Gitlab. It has Git, tickets, wiki - all for free and without
the headache of managing Jira.

------
jtfairbank
I use Trello to track my personal tasks and anything I assign to my team
(although they get to figure out how to track those tasks in their own way).

+1 to sandmansandine for using Slack's channels to segregate communication
about parts of your business.

We use Github Wiki for a product development overview and github issues for
actionable tasks. So the wiki is its own private repo and has issues about
adding knowledge etc, the issues are in each project's repo.

------
Marry_09
Proofhub is also very effective tool for teamwork. I'd suggest you to try it.

